# Need Help Identifying Flea Market Find!



## janew1992 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm slowly growing my collection and saw this watch (with the blue hands) at a flea market this past weekend:









I love the design but can't seem to find anything about it online. The woman (who did not speak great english) could only tell me that it had swiss movement, but it was hard to understand her. She was asking about 850 DKK, or about $170 USD, if that helps. It looks pretty similar to some vintage Stowa's, but nothing quite matches exactly.

Thanks! And sorry if this is the wrong plae to post, I'm new here!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome!

Without seeing the movement it is difficult. it could be a 1940's watch in very good condition, or a modern watch designed to look old. Either way it sounds expensive to me, but then I am tight with cash!

can you ask to see inside? there is a chance it is nicely stamped with IWC! or more likely a standard swiss movement


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the watch it next to looks period (you can tell by its size (33-35mm) , the sub sec next to it looks larger than its style/period suggests it should be - i'd say its modern ,maybe a 6498 or its asian copy (tho i may be wrong  )


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I reckon the sub dial is too close to the centre of the dial for a 6498 (or other pocket watch movement). More likely to be a regular wristwatch movement and therefore probably it is a vintage oversized watch. Something like an early Lanco Mod 11 (cal 1022). But the lugs have a strong sense of Stowa about them. Did Stowa ever do an civilian oversize? But then why unbranded?

Compare the proportions with this Oris an example of a typical 1940s oversized watch with a regular sized movement:


----------

